# Petsmart Puppy Kingergarten



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

Has anyone taken their puppy to the puppy kindergarten classes at Petsmart? I am waiting to bring my puppy home and wanted to know if these classes are worth it. Also, did you puppy do well in the class? I just don't know if we should take him to Petsmart for training or train him ourselves.


----------



## tomnjerry (Jul 30, 2012)

Will be taking my Caesar to the Petsmart puppy class starting Aug 26th. Will give you my opinion....

But from my friends who have taken classes, they highly recommended me!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it all depends on the trainer, either at Petsmart or anywhere else. But I would definitely take your pup to puppy class, because it is invaluable for him to socialize with other dogs in a controlled environment.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

I have taken classes at Petsmart. The puppy class is good for socialization, which is extremely important for young pups--and they use a treats/rewards based training method.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

As mentioned above, it all depends on the trainer. I've come to believe that a really good foundation is important. So if there's a good training center available to you and you can afford it, I'd check that out. It's helpful to meet the trainer and observe some training if possible.

Having said that, Zoe did a puppy class at our local Petsmart and she worked really well with the young guy who was teaching. Unfortunately their staff turns over often. For a year after the class, every time we went in there Zoe was looking down every aisle for him.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Definitely research the trainer and preview a class if you can. A neighbor took a class there and the trainer was alpha rolling the dogs who "misbehaved"...so it pays to do your research. I'm sure they also have some good instructors as well.

Personally, I would look for a real training facility to take classes in. The reason is that you will likely get a better training experience as well as much broader training options for the future, such as obedience, nosework, agility, etc., as well as a better class schedule. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would definitely check out the trainers before you sign up.

I did Adults 1,2 and CGC with Buddy at my local Petco but I did look at several places including Petsmart and big name training centers near me. Buddy and I just clicked with Sally from day 1. She wants me to bring him when she does other classes as her sample dog since her own dog is too old +15.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi:

I am taking Baxter to Petsmart however I am waiting until his last vaccinations. In PEI Canada the Petsmart only requires that they have the second set of vaccinations, but personally I think it is safer to wait until his last set of vaccinations and wait a week after that.

Since he came home on June 20th, we have been training him at home with a lot of information coming from this forum!

Good Luck
Mary T

Mary


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter did the Puppy class & I believe it was $135 for 6 weeks & she learned the basics: sit, stay, down, heel, come, roll over, watch me, drop it, leave it. Home reinforcement is key. Our trainer there did treats & clicker training. We will be taking the intermediate class in the fall, but took the summer off.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I opted for a training center that was focused entirely on training. They do agility, obedience, flyball, treibball (not even sure what this is, LOL!) and conformation classes at all levels. My vet took his very difficult rescue GSD there and was very favorably impressed with the trainer and what they were able to accomplish with his difficult dog in a short period of time.

I'm driving past about half a dozen other places closer to home that offer puppy classes to get to this place by 8am on Saturdays. LOL! But, I felt it was worth it.

I would look into the specific trainer at your PetSmart...what training methods do they use, how long have they been doing it, can they give you any references from current or prior clients?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Puppy Kindergarten-- Yes, *after *all the shots are completed, for the socialization.

Basic Obedience from Petsmart--eh, so-so and it also depends on your dog and the other dogs/puppies/owners in the class. We did this class with Toby and while we had a good trainer, it was not the best training environment for him. The class was too large and the trainer was busy most of the time with people who didn't show up half the time so they were behind when they did show up and owners who didn't do the required homework assignments. By the time the class was over, most had dropped out, which meant she wasted most of her time with dogs whose owners weren't committed. Toby learned, but it just wasn't the best environment for him. That said, it was much better than the neo-nazi training I took my 6 year old rescue to once after I adopted him. The techniques used by that poor excuse of a trainer gave me nightmares and we stopped the class after 1 1/2 sessions (I was ready to quit the first night, but hubby wanted to see for himself). I ended up reporting the guy to the authorities it bothered me so much. understand he was relieved of his job after the investigator showed up. We hired a guy to come by our house to train, but even then he wasn't the right guy for our rescue's needs. 

If you are unsure, ask to observe a session or two, and then decide for yourself. I wish I had done that myself.

I determined that we will be using a trainer that comes by the house before the next future puppy gets all the shots for short sessions and socialization, and then trains with small classes (no more than 4 dogs) after the puppy is free to go in public. She's been recommended by two of our veterinarians and one other person. I've interviewed the trainer and like her approach (positive based training, but not totally reliant on training treats). As soon as we get serious about a future puppy I will visit one or two of her classes to verify her training technique.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have an "unleashed" down the street. They are owned by petco but much much smaller. I was hesitant to sign up for a class there but meet the trainers and really liked one. I also had a bunch of gift cards from my preschoolers parents from the end of the school year and a $20 coupon so I wasn't going to have to pay any extra. The most they take per class is 4 dogs but when u went to my first class last Saturday I was the only one! Probably because it's the middle of a weekend day in the summer. So I'm basically getting private training for at least six classes. I will say that you should try to meet all the trainers. I made sure to sign up for a class with this woman because I wasn't sure about one of the others.


----------

